# Sig p250 .40 or Ruger SR9C



## brittoman (Jun 28, 2012)

Hello All,

About to buy my first handgun, but I'm not sure which one to buy. I have a concealed permit and have borrowed buddies' guns in past to shoot at range. I've shot the Sig p 250 and it felt pretty good. I saw this Ruger SR9C today for $387. I can get the Sig for $400 at buds. I've read about a few problems with the ruger's slide getting stuck. Any advice on a really good 9 mm or .40.

Thanks


----------



## drillnow (Aug 5, 2009)

brittoman said:


> Hello All,
> 
> About to buy my first handgun, but I'm not sure which one to buy. I have a concealed permit and have borrowed buddies' guns in past to shoot at range. I've shot the Sig p 250 and it felt pretty good. I saw this Ruger SR9C today for $387. I can get the Sig for $400 at buds. I've read about a few problems with the ruger's slide getting stuck. Any advice on a really good 9 mm or .40.
> 
> Thanks


This will go like most will tell you, shoot what you can and make your own decision. Everyone has different issues. I have several pistols all 9mm and my favorite everyday carry is my Sig 250 SC. Some say it is a long trigger but to me there is no problem. Once you decide on a weapon and buy it practice, practice, practice. My holster is a Remora no clip with a reinforced top. Good luck.


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

I have no experience with the Sig, but I have NEVER had any problems with my SR9c. It's my favorite gun.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

I am sure that Palmetto Armory had Sig P250s on sale for about 349. and free shipping, if not try CDNN I have dealt with all and no problems. I own three Sig P250s and I love the ability to changes sizes and calibers using a kit and your FCU (fire control unit)....JJ


----------

